# The Ez Dripper



## Alex (24/7/15)

ezcloud_company

The Ez Dripper is specifically designed to provide you the easiest way to refill your atomizer. Its mountable on any flat surface. You can also take out the bottle and carry it with you. Just one pump makes 5 to 12 drops. Don't drip and drive.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

When 


Alex said:


> ezcloud_company
> 
> The Ez Dripper is specifically designed to provide you the easiest way to refill your atomizer. Its mountable on any flat surface. You can also take out the bottle and carry it with you. Just one pump makes 5 to 12 drops. Don't drip and drive.



when I saw it I immediately thought "don't drip and drive"  
Seems legit tho but it also seems like you could just stick an innokin u can v2 on the mirror or even better...
GET A TANK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (24/7/15)

Hahaha. What the hell in the F...


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

I love my Pollux RDA more than all my other atomizers and the only reason I don't take it with me on the road, is because of the dripping. This can fix that little obstacle for me. I'm getting one. Now I can take my beloved Pollux with me on the road. Yeah baby!!


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

Alex said:


> ezcloud_company
> 
> The Ez Dripper is specifically designed to provide you the easiest way to refill your atomizer. Its mountable on any flat surface. You can also take out the bottle and carry it with you. Just one pump makes 5 to 12 drops. Don't drip and drive.



Is this for real? Not that one should but it's probably the reason people would get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/7/15)

I think so @kev mac,
Pretty smart.


Sent from iPhone


----------

